# Forgotten to take buserlin for the last two days during stimming



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ,
I have just discovered I should have taken buserlin for the last two days and havent I am on Day 6 of stimming, taking gonal F and Menopur, I am trying to contact my clinic but have no out of hours number, any advise please?
Katiebells


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

To be honest nothing you can do about it, just make sure you follow the treatment plan again from now.

Don't stress about it  I've seen others on here miss days of downreg and/or stimms drugs and all has worked out fine 

Do let clinic know though.


----------

